# London Provincial Assembly on the Gospel Ministry



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 30, 2008)

Provincial Assembly of Ministers, London (Edmund Calamy; Roger Drake, moderator; Matthew Poole, scribe; et al.), _Jus Divinum Ministerii Evangelici, or The Divine Right of the Gofpel-Miniftry_ (1654), p. 2:



> The Office of the Ministry is not a Dominion but a Service, and a laborious Service, and therefore called [Gk], a word taken from thofe that labour at the oar, and [Gk], a word taken from thofe that do _in pulvere defudare:_ But yet it is a moft glorious and honourable Service, becaufe a Service to God his Church, and the Souls of People, and therefore called _The Ministry of Christ, The Stewardfhip of the Myfteries of God_, and _a fpirituall Rule over the Houfhold of God_.


----------

